# best of times worst of times



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

A new chapter in life begins for me today. My day started off with a call from my boss who stated my job has been eliminated. As you might remember, I had my house for sale and it is under contract. Today, the buyers removed al all of the contingencies -thank god. I have no idea what I am going to do. My team called me understandably upset when they heard the news. At least, I have my babies who can console me. So if anyone knows of any good Marketing jobs send them my way! Maybe I will go back to teaching... 

Sorry rabbling. Guess I should have a glass of wine!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Of gee Mags! I'm so sorry! You always looked like you enjoyed your job so much. I'll be praying that something better comes along!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no Mags! I'm so sorry. Boy, life in corporate America...you just never know... I'm sure your co-workers will miss you.

I'm happy for you that your house sale is moving forward. At least that will be off your plate.

So stressful, but maybe it is a chance to "regroup" and think about what you want to do next.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Mags, I am so sorry. It sounds like your firm is reorganizing a bit. Every new situation presents both challenges and opportunities. I know how mush enjoyed what you did. Is there any opportunity for you to do consultant work, maybe go out on your own. It can be very though at the beginning, and work can be sporadic, but it can be rewarding in the long term and you are your own boss.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, I'm so sorry Mags. I'm sure you will land on your feet but it's quite a shock when things like this happen. It's nice your team gathered around you for support.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay on moving along with the sale of your house. Boo hoo on having your job eliminated. It always seemed like you really enjoyed your work and the people you worked with. Forgive me for being a silly optimist, but a person with as much talent and joyful enthusiasm as you have will certainly find a new challenge right away. For now, you have a lot of packing to do.B)

PS That wine should be a really good, expensive one.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no - I'm so sorry, Mags!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I am a firm believer that when one door closes another opens. You will land on your feet and go on to do bigger and better things. Take this time to think it through and decide where this new chapter will take you. Seems to me that things have been falling into place for you. Your house sold and contingencies have been removed. Now you have to start packing and preparing for your move to Vero Beach. I have a feeling lots of doors are going to open up for you. In the meantime, enjoy that glass of wine!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mags - I'm in shock. :w00t: This news hit me from so far out in left field. I know that you truly enjoyed what you did and I'm sure displayed so much enthusiasm and talent in your work. Hey, their loss. 
As others have said, one door closes another better one opens. I think you have a lot to offer and I agree that consulting might be a great way to go!! Call your own shots. Glad the house sale looks like it's in gear and maybe this happened now so that you'll have time to pack and enjoy the change to Vero. I hope you got a good severance package out of it. Knock 'em dead, girlfriend. Onto bigger and better things. :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mags, I am so sorry. I can only imagine how upsetting that has to be with receiving a call from your boss informing you that your job has been eliminated. I am thinking how talented you are and what a loss it will be for them.

Your talent is obvious ... the holiday videos for SM are always awesome and unique. Do you think maybe you could do something like that on a larger scale to make some money? I am thinking you could advertise doing special videos for people and puppy parties. I would love to pay someone (like you, of course) to make a special video of Snowball. And, I am sure there are many others out there who would feel the same way. 

As for the house sale ... that sounds like very good news! It sounds as though the party interested in buying the house want to move along so they can go to settlement asap ... especially since they were willing to remove all of the contingencies.

On another note ... doesn't Chrisman have a home in Vero Beach? I know they have a home in my hometown, too. Who knows ... they might have connections to help you find the perfect new job.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. No matter the reason, a job loss is always stressful. I agree with the others. I'm sure that something better will come your way. Try not to stress ( which I know is impossible) and find some fun things to do that you never had time for before.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mags, I am so very sorry! Yes, things will be OK, and all that good stuff, but I know from personal experience that right now this sucks. Make that Sucks with a capital S! 

Now, go enjoy a huge glass of wine and focus on getting moved into your new home! And enjoy your fur-kids - they will love the extra attention. 

Hugs!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Mags, I'm so sorry. Plus it sounds like it was a big surprise and something unexpected. I know you really enjoyed your job too. Maybe this would be a good time to do something different. I'm so glad that you are getting the house off your back. That is a very good thing! Grab a glass of wine and enjoy your babies!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry Mags. Someone, a recruiter, I once knew used to say onward and upward if an interview was bad or if I didn't get a job. So, I pass that onto you. It's not a pleasant position to be in, but I always advise to get up the next day and make finding a job your new job. Let me know if I can help in any way xoxox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Mags, I am so, so sorry about your job. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
Life often comes at us "left-handed" and we get knocked out of breath---this is certainly one of those times. :smpullhair: Being "eliminated" in this way is way up high on the stress chart, even if it is really very common in today's business world. :smscare2: Our one son in law was downsized twice since he got married (he & his wife were both downsized in the week before their wedding)---both came back with even better jobs but I won't say it wasn't stressful, and it took time to find their new "better" places. In the end it was a plus-plus but the journey was certainly uncertain. 
We can't see into the future but it is important to hold on to "who you are" and use all of your "team support" wherever you can find it---even here. Try & think outside the box---be positive, be honest and ask for help & advice. It can be a good experience, even while being hard. As others have said better than I can "you are a talented, superbly thoughtful and gifted lady" so move out & claim the titles that you have already earned. 
I am a lady of faith and I always believe God is in the details. YGG!:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and your support. Ever since 9/11 our industry has been in flux with constant mergers and restructures. I am thankful I lasted this long. I had a productive day reaching out to my network and had amazing outcry of support from family, friends, and people within my industry that I am hopeful I will find something. I know and I don't even think I want the level of job that I had is not in cards, but for my last chapter I want to find someplace where I am valued and I can make a difference. My biggest struggle right now is getting use to my husband's computer =my MAC was a company issued one so I am tech challenged right now of not knowing where to look or how clicks!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

mdbflorida said:


> I know and I don't even think I want the level of job that I had is not in cards, but for my last chapter I want to find someplace where I am valued and I can make a difference.


You sound like I did about a year ago! And I can tell you it's out there in the most unlikely places! Have a fabulous day today!


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

That sucks. I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:Mags, I'm just seeing this! I saw your post on FB and had to come here to find out! I can't believe they just called you! Hey, maybe you can move on to Vero Beach and find something down there? This is probably a blessing in disguise. Don't worry, be happy! All will be as it's supposed to be.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Definitely moving to Vero Beach! The boys are so happy. We just finished a two mile walk and feeling positive. Now I have to get rid of more furniture!




sherry said:


> :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:Mags, I'm just seeing this! I saw your post on FB and had to come here to find out! I can't believe they just called you! Hey, maybe you can move on to Vero Beach and find something down there? This is probably a blessing in disguise. Don't worry, be happy! All will be as it's supposed to be.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Been there done that but be like a cat and land on your feet. I am sure you will find a job that is rewarding for you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Mags, a phone call, REALLY?!!! I'm so sorry, but you are amazing and talented, so I just KNOW something will come your way! Good news on the house front, one less thing to worry about...except for all the hard labor, lol, not my favorite!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Mags I'm so sorry.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Well I made it through the week! I feel so blessed by the outpouring of support from family, friends, and my business network. Stan was laughing at me because I have been networking nonstop since 5 minutes after finding out and he says I will have a job by next week! Wouldn't that be nice. All kidding aside, I do have a few opportunities and the competition interested. Now I need to find the ST. Joseph version to finding a job!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mags,

It is Saint Cajetan.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe you should embrace the "no job' thing tis you get moved. Stan is probably right, you'll have a job before you know it.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Walter, Thanks. Checking it out now.



wkomorow said:


> Mags,
> 
> It is Saint Cajetan.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Not sure I am cut out for that, but I am throwing all the lines out and then I can relax!



sherry said:


> Maybe you should embrace the "no job' thing tis you get moved. Stan is probably right, you'll have a job before you know it.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Walter, I ordered on Amazon. If this works like St. Joseph, I might have to become a Catholic!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Sending hugs Mags.... With your determination and good attitude you will find a job soon. Just send in a photo of the pups:wub: and they will hire you in an instant. Of course, they may require that you bring your babies to work everyday which could be FUN!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just seeing this, you'll have a new job in no time, God promises he won't give you more then you can handle, he has even something better for you, I'm anxious to hear all about it when it happens. when is the big move?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo and Zach said they are kind of liking me staying home LOL. They won't pose. We went on our early morning 2 mile walk and in the middle of our neighborhood street -a five dollar bill. Hope that is a sign!



puppydoll said:


> Sending hugs Mags.... With your determination and good attitude you will find a job soon. Just send in a photo of the pups:wub: and they will hire you in an instant. Of course, they may require that you bring your babies to work everyday which could be FUN!!


----------

